
Injecting the flu vaccine into tumor gets the immune system to attack it (2019) - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/12/injecting-the-flu-vaccine-into-a-tumor-gets-the-immune-system-to-attack-it/
======
scanr
I wonder how many desperate people might try this on themselves.

------
whiteeyedwolf
Thats pretty deep.

